# We had ONE ear standing up!! =)



## AdrianVall (May 10, 2010)

...for only a few minutes!  Ahh, I'm so anxious for his ears to go up already! I honestly have a stupid feeling that they won't end up ever standing up. I don't know why, but I just have that feeling. But eh, who knows. 

Here's Odin a few days ago. He's getting bigger every single day. Its CRAZY. He weighs 20 lbs., as of last night and he's 11 weeks old. I wonder if that's average or not. Hmmm..


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's a nice looking pup. were
there any ear issues with past litters?

my dogs ears didn't stand up untill
he was 5 months old. before that
the ears did the "ear dance; up down and all around".

don't worry they're going up.

future worries:
stop eating <
diarrhea <
pano <
ate something that's bad for him <
fleas, ticks <
nipping <
house broken (not only not usuing
the house for a potty area but
not destroying what's in the house) <
coming in last place at the dog show,
horrible, horrible feeling,  <
unneccessary barking <
hating the mail carrier. i curbed this by
teaching my dog to go and get the mail from the mail carrier) <
not wanting to retrieve <
drinking out of the toilet and then licks your face
and you know he just left the bathroom,  <
jumping on your bed or sofa and there's a little
poopzie on his feetzy <
putting holes in the garden hose. if he does this
put additional holes in the hose and use it as a soaker/sprinkler <

"you gotta love them Sheps"


----------



## lixy (Mar 14, 2007)

His ears look like they're going to stand up just fine 

Your pup looks so much like my Chaos did around that age!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

He look like a doll....


----------



## Sneath (Jun 13, 2010)

Such a cutie!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Awww he is so adorable!


----------



## Blitz Burgh Steeler (Jun 13, 2010)

His weight is good. my gsd puppy , Blitz is 12 weeks and weighs 24 lbs .


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

He will probably be fine, I fretted over J's ears... In the end it doesn't matter unless you're showing..

Btw, Adrian, didn't know you were a member here! (Melody from PB-C)


----------



## AdrianVall (May 10, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> that's a nice looking pup. were
> there any ear issues with past litters?
> 
> my dogs ears didn't stand up untill
> ...


Hahahahahahahahahahaa!!! This has been the absolute FUNNIEST post I've read on here yet!! 

LOL. It sounds like your talking from experience!! The one that cracked me up was the toilet drinking one! hahahaha to funny!

His parents had perfect ears, so I dunno.. I just get paranoid that his ears won't stand. Guess I'm just being stupid. He just plays so rough with Buddy all the time, and I feel like they won't get the chance to properly stand because of all the horse play.



lixy said:


> His ears look like they're going to stand up just fine
> 
> Your pup looks so much like my Chaos did around that age!


Wow! Odin looks like a Chaos CLONE!! That's crazy! How old was your pup at that age? Got any more pictures of him now? Maybe it'll give me an idea of how Odin will look when he gets older.



jakeandrenee said:


> He look like a doll....


Looks are decieving! LOL. j/k, he's an awesome dog so far. Just gotta keep up with the daily training.



Sneath said:


> Such a cutie!


 Thanks!



bianca said:


> Awww he is so adorable!


Thankss! 



Blitz Burgh Steeler said:


> His weight is good. my gsd puppy , Blitz is 12 weeks and weighs 24 lbs .


Nice! So that sounds good then. He's still a bit underweight, so I think a couple pounds more and he'll be right on cue.



APBTLove said:


> He will probably be fine, I fretted over J's ears... In the end it doesn't matter unless you're showing..
> 
> Btw, Adrian, didn't know you were a member here! (Melody from PB-C)


Yeah, it really doesn't matter if his ears stand. I'm just being vain I guess! hahahaa

Oh, and I had no idea you were a member here either! You have the same screen name on PB-C, right? Small world, huh? hahaha

Well, how bout you throw some pics of J on here!


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

My Sheps ears were up at 8 WeeKs haha


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

AdrianVall said:


> Oh, and I had no idea you were a member here either! You have the same screen name on PB-C, right? Small world, huh? hahaha
> 
> Well, how bout you throw some pics of J on here!


Nope, I've got a different name there, every "APBT" name there is taken.

I was just about to, I attempted stacking him again, but his lanky butt doesn't cooperate...


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo's ears are finally up, and he is nine months old. Ok, so we still have one that wants to flop at the tip. But it's getting stronger, and I'm pretty sure it'll stand. It stands most of the time now. And if it doesn't, it doesn't. 

He does drink out of the toilet if you leave the lip up....and I thought the husband was the one I had to worry about......


----------



## lixy (Mar 14, 2007)

AdrianVall said:


> Wow! Odin looks like a Chaos CLONE!! That's crazy! How old was your pup at that age? Got any more pictures of him now? Maybe it'll give me an idea of how Odin will look when he gets older.


I believe that picture was taken the day we brought him home, which was at 9.5 weeks.
If you click on the link in my signature, that will take you to Chaos's dogster page. I actually just added a couple of current pictures about a week ago.
The biggest thing I was worried about when Chaos was a pup was his tail...I was terrified that he was forever going to have this long, skinny rat-tail! Obviously I needn't have worried; it is now a gigantic, gorgeous plume.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

His ears will be fine!!!!


----------



## AdrianVall (May 10, 2010)

APBTLove said:


> Nope, I've got a different name there, every "APBT" name there is taken.
> 
> I was just about to, I attempted stacking him again, but his lanky butt doesn't cooperate...


Ah, its Poisoned.  Gotcha! Hahaha..

And I hear ya about the NOT cooperating part. LOL. Sheesh.. I'm going to have a lot of puppy craziness on my hands these next several months.



Lilie said:


> Hondo's ears are finally up, and he is nine months old. Ok, so we still have one that wants to flop at the tip. But it's getting stronger, and I'm pretty sure it'll stand. It stands most of the time now. And if it doesn't, it doesn't.
> 
> He does drink out of the toilet if you leave the lip up....and I thought the husband was the one I had to worry about......


Hahahaha, gotta love that toilet drinking...  



lixy said:


> I believe that picture was taken the day we brought him home, which was at 9.5 weeks.
> If you click on the link in my signature, that will take you to Chaos's dogster page. I actually just added a couple of current pictures about a week ago.
> The biggest thing I was worried about when Chaos was a pup was his tail...I was terrified that he was forever going to have this long, skinny rat-tail! Obviously I needn't have worried; it is now a gigantic, gorgeous plume.


Wow!! He's HUUUUUUGE. How much does he weigh?! That's amazing. I'm not sure if the pictures are deceiving, or if he is just really that big, but he looks HUGE. I've never really thought about having to worry about Odin's tail. He's all fluff. haha



VonKromeHaus said:


> His ears will be fine!!!!


LOL, I know.. your probably right. I'm just being a worry bug.


----------



## lixy (Mar 14, 2007)

AdrianVall said:


> Wow!! He's HUUUUUUGE. How much does he weigh?! That's amazing. I'm not sure if the pictures are deceiving, or if he is just really that big, but he looks HUGE. I've never really thought about having to worry about Odin's tail. He's all fluff. haha


Unfortunately, the pictures are not deceiving...he is colossal. And very clumsy. Hopefully (for your sake), Odin and Chaos will only look similar as pups.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Awwww my last Shepherd was Chaozz... love the name... just spelled a but off!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Don't worry, my Max's left ear just perked up at 14 months. He'll be fine and he's really cute.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

He's a cute baby.


----------

